# Tos Galactica Model



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys!

With all the excitement of the Moebius Nu Galactica, I thought I would share this blast from the past...

It's the original Monogram kit of the Battlestar Galactica.

I built this many years(or is it yarens???)Ago, Then stripped it and added better decals and Little bits of Plastic From my spares box. I also drilled out the Viper Launch Tubes...I never did get around to caping off the front of the launch bays.

Is It Accurate......NO
Was it fun to build in 1979....YES!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, it does look pretty good even now. I never really watched that show, was it the Lorne Green series? I've never really watched the new one either but do have a season on DVD to go through soon and see if I like it or not.

Bob K.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Hey, it does look pretty good even now. I never really watched that show, was it the Lorne Green series? I've never really watched the new one either but do have a season on DVD to go through soon and see if I like it or not.
> 
> Bob K.


Thank you Sir!
Yes it was the original Series staring Lorne Green as Commander Adama, Richard Hatch as Capt. Apollo and Dirk Benidict as Lt. Starbuck!

Broadcast on ABC IN 1979!!!The good Ol Days!(for me anyway..LOL)........CORRECTION September of 1978!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Thank you Sir!
> Yes it was the original Series staring Lorne Green as Commander Adama, Richard Hatch as Capt. Apollo and Dirk Benidict as Lt. Starbuck!
> 
> *Broadcast on ABC IN 1979*!!!The good Ol Days!(for me anyway..LOL)


Ahem....that was broadcast for the 1978-1979 television season. The premiere date was 09/17/1978 and it was a Sunday. What a Sunday night that was!

I love those days!

Bryan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> Ahem....that was broadcast for the 1978-1979 television season. The premiere date was 09/17/1978 and it was a Sunday. What a Sunday night that was!
> 
> I love those days!
> 
> Bryan


 

I stand corrected Sir!!!!!:thumbsup:
And yes indeed, that was a Magic Sunday Night.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Those additions from your spares box may not be accurate, but they _look_ great! (And necessary) 

I can almost hear the theme song now...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> I stand corrected Sir!!!!!:thumbsup:
> And yes indeed, that was a Magic Sunday Night.


I forgot to say how much I liked the buildup of your model. I've got one squirreled away in a closet somewhere. Looking at yours makes me want to take it out and get it going.

Bryan


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

I actually still have my Galactica model as well....hmmm I might have the Cylon Base Star stashed away somewhere as well. I remember being thrilled to buy these back in the day but disappointed at how simple they were to put together.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

the old show was ok, but i like the newer one better.
did any one make any models of the newer show.
Galactica 80 stunk , other than the ep, on what happined to star buck.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

That looks great!

I've got one, barely started, that I really should get back to.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

have then eveen mentioned a Battle Star on Caprica yet ?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks great ! I love the detailing you did on the sides of the Battlestar ! Quite effective ! I just bought an unbuilt 98 reissue off the bay for $20.00 ! I will be looking to your pics when I start mine a few months down the road. I bought the Arvey Ultimate Battlestar Accurazation set but believe it or not there is very little included for the sides of the ship! The set mostly replaces details already on the ship that are inaccurate ! Thanks again for posting these pics of your version of the Galactica. Quite inspiring indeed ! Kudos ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

edward 2 said:


> ...did any one make any models of the newer show...


You mean like these?

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battlestar-Galactcia-Viper-Mark-II-from-Moebius-Models-_p_592.html

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battlestar-Galactica-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1195.html

Or the announced Raider and Centurion? :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Looks great ! I love the detailing you did on the sides of the Battlestar ! Quite effective ! I just bought an unbuilt 98 reissue off the bay for $20.00 ! I will be looking to your pics when I start mine a few months down the road. I bought the Arvey Ultimate Battlestar Accurazation set but believe it or not there is very little included for the sides of the ship! The set mostly replaces details already on the ship that are inaccurate ! Thanks again for posting these pics of your version of the Galactica. Quite inspiring indeed ! Kudos ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Many Thanks Sir!

Despite it being inaccurate, It was a Fun Build!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I bought the Arvey Ultimate Battlestar Accurazation set but believe it or not there is very little included for the sides of the ship! The set mostly replaces details already on the ship that are inaccurate!


That's the reason I _didn't_ buy Arvey's accurization set...well, that and the price. I realize it's costly and labor-intensive to create all of those replacement parts, but I just couldn't see spending $125 to make changes that nobody but me would notice on a $20 kit, and then having to spend even more for supplies to scratchbuild all of the parts Arvey didn't include.

Back to the topic, nice work Beatlepaul! It may not be accurate, but the work you've done and the additional parts you've added have really helped to "dress up" an otherwise rather bland kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's the reason I _didn't_ buy Arvey's accurization set...well, that and the price. I realize it's costly and labor-intensive to create all of those replacement parts, but I just couldn't see spending $125 to make changes that nobody but me would notice on a $20 kit, and then having to spend even more for supplies to scratchbuild all of the parts Arvey didn't include.
> 
> Back to the topic, nice work Beatlepaul! It may not be accurate, but the work you've done and the additional parts you've added have really helped to "dress up" an otherwise rather bland kit. :thumbsup:


Thanks Zombie-61!!
I believe your right about those accurizing parts. It Didn't justify the expense to me either.
Plus, Even with the accurization kit, the Main Body, Supports for the Launching Bays, Etc.. Is all WRONG!!LOL!!!You have to pretty much scratch build the whole kit(I have seen some amazing examples).

The Old Girl needs to be done again....But again, for the time it was initally released, a very fun build.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool i wonder when it will be on the market.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Pretty neat, I remember when that kit was originally released. Man it was cool even with its flaws.

I rebuilt mine in the 80's with a lot of 1/700 scale ship and 1/72 scale tank parts. Many of the ship parts I recognize on the Sub Level 3 accessory kit. I still have an unbuilt kit and the Sub Level 3 set that I will get to some day.

An individual 1/72 scale track tread and a couple of bb's fills in the hole on the front of the landing bays just fine.

I am unfamiliar with the Arvy set, what does/did it have?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

cozmo said:


> I am unfamiliar with the Arvy set, what does/did it have?


The Arvey Model Products accurization kit is/was comprised of several (over 100) resin parts that replaced most of the inaccurate little detail bits on the Galactica's outer hull, the inaccurate flight deck support arms, and the foreward cap (I think) of the flight decks. Unfortunately, it did _nothing whatsoever_ to address one of the kit's biggest flaws, the blank hull surfaces on the port and starboard sides inboard of the flight decks.

And, yes, I know there was a resin kit around several years ago that filled in those blank areas. But it was no more accurate than just leaving it blank--just a collection of odd shapes that not only didn't come close to matching the detail on the filming model, but didn't match the detail on the rest of the kit.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Zombie, I had no idea about that kit.

It is kind of pricey but I can see why:

ARVEY Battlestar accurizing kit

This too is the original release that I rebuilt in the 80's.

The upper and lower parts of the hull wouldn't come apart, so I couldn't redo the center pylon and it was pre-internet and pre-decal making days, so the landing bay insert was just painted black. The Galactica decal was made using a Brother "P-Touch" and the red markings are automotive pinstriping tape.

And on further inspection, the spheres on the front caps are birdshot, not BB's.





Dang, not only is this making me hungry for the new kit, but to rebuild the old one again.


----------



## saintg (Jan 7, 2004)

*Tos Bsg*

Why bother cutting the old plastic kit when it is completly wrong. Just get this one:
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=18416
:thumbsup:
George


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Looks expensive! I clicked the Timeslip link, but they're offline until Fall of 2010.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I found another interesting article on a 17" TOS Galactica build:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=16369

The article mentions a guy named Scott Spicer, who has a website called SRS Prototyping LLC. It appears that he was involved in creating the pattern for the Timeslip Creations model from blueprints of the original filming model.

As for the website for Timeslip Creations website, it is currently down, but Fall of 2010 is coming fairly soon if I read a calendar correctly.

This looks like a very satisfying kit version of the TOS Galactica. It might be pricey, but it might be worth the money - I did some online research and found that the kit sells for 245.00. The model is a resin kit in the same scale as the Revell/Monogram TOS Galactica, but much more accurate. With the model being made of resin, it would be pretty difficult if you wanted to include lighting as part of the build up.

Bryan


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I have Timseslip's TOS Galactica, still unassembled but I can tell you, she is worth it.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Sweet! Now I've got to save up the money.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know when the site will be back up? I'm starting to really really want that TOS Galactica now......


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I emailed them a link to this thread with a request for an update, time will tell...

Tib


----------



## saintg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi All, everything is in stock and ready to go. My web guy's brother died and the site will be down for a bit longer. Just email me for prices and availability.
George
[email protected]


----------

